# I hope the police catch you.



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear Sirs,

I was passing through a WMA today and saw you drive in. I was on my bicycle, which I cleared with the fish and game office. You and your buddy were in your enormous razor. Unfortunately there are a couple of dozen signs posting this as a non-motorized zone due to wintering big game. And yes there was big game there, at least until you drove up. I tried to get to you before you left but by the time I arrived at your 'vehicle' you were gone. Gates are locked at every access so it appears that you intentionally broke the law by getting around them somehow. 

I am writing to inform you that I took dozens of pictures of your razor. I have the VIN number, registration, make, model, time of day, video, etc, etc, etc. I called the WMA operator while I was there - and she is mad. As am I. All of the data I took has been delivered to her. She also informed me that the police get directly involved for this sort of infraction. 

I hope the police catch you. 

Sincerely,

A hunter who cars about this sort of thing.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This is what more people need to do.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Yup, I second that. I spend a lot of time riding my ponies on the WMAs. Never seen anybody this bold but it pisses me off just to hear about. Sounds like you got enough info on them they have probably already signed their ticket. Curious what WMA was this?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just curious, do you think they had a key to the lock to access their property that may be on the other side, which even though it's a wma the land owners surrounding the property do have the right to drive through for access. Just throwing that out and since I wasn't there I have no clue so I thought I would ask.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

It amazes me how blatantly people break the law sometimes. I was at a popular Utah Lake hangout a couple weeks ago and saw 6 people shoulder to shoulder fishing the tributary, which was very obviously CLOSED at the time. Dozens of people around. Vehicles going back and forth. They were standing 5 feet from the giant sign saying the tributary was closed. Not a care in the world. I called the poaching hotline and was connected to a local C.O. that was very familiar with the location and said it was a chronic problem. Enforcement was dispatched immediately. I don't know how people live their life looking over their shoulder. Seems like it would take all the fun out of it. 

Good on you jshuag for doing something about it.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

I am not going to release the name of the WMA at this time. 

About the key. I discussed this with the operator. The ONLY person that has a key to this WMA, other than the operator, controls water coming out of it. They were not at the water gates. They were elsewhere. This means that they were doing illegal activity. This would also be the case if it were also the water operator because he is not supposed to use the area for personal use like that. (I don't think it was the water operator) 

Dare I say it.. . ..
.
.

..
......

.......... i think they were horn hunting. Even so, they can horn hunt all they wish. I don't care. Just don't use a motorized vehicle to do so.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sick of all the people who think the rules apply to everyone but them.


:RULES:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

this wasn't a utah county commisioner was it?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

This same thing happened to me last elk hunt. By cousin and I had hiked 5 miles back int a roadless spot only to see some punks on a razor cruise past us. We ran into the game warden later that day and told him about it. Sadly we didn't ever get pictures or anything like that so it was pretty much a wash and they got away with it. Good on ya for getting that evidence!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

They should ban razors that would solve the problem:shock:.-_O-


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear Sirs,

I just received notification that your razor has been found and yes the license plate does match the photos I took. Also, thank you for confirming over the phone with officials that you were indeed in the area yesterday. And thank you to the land operator that is keeping me informed. 

...... 

to be continued.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope the laughing Icon means you are kidding.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Do keep us updated!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

2full said:


> I am so sick of all the people who think the rules apply to everyone but them.
> 
> :RULES:


I thought this discussion was about illegal access to WMA, didn't know we were talking about Obama.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

jshuag said:


> Dear Sirs,
> 
> I just received notification that your razor has been found and yes the license plate does match the photos I took. Also, thank you for confirming over the phone with officials that you were indeed in the area yesterday. And thank you to the land operator that is keeping me informed.
> 
> ...


Why would you post anything if you are not willing to go all the way and out these people?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm glad you are having better luck than I did a couple years ago. I took pictures of a couple guys off road, in which one of them got off his quad and came at me while throwing out a few vulgarities. I felt my finger reaching for the trigger on my shotgun, which scared the crap out of me. With two of them and one of me, I turned and walked quickly off and called the sheriff.
The sheriff did all he could to talk me out of pressing charges. He told me how it would be a waste of time and I would probably spend more than them in the long run with my longer travel and loss of work to appear in court. 
I was very disappointed.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes. Absolutely, the appropriate thing to do. I hope what can be done is done. So many times I have reported similar instances and to be honest i more or less have had shoulders shrugged at me. I never had photos though. 4 wheelers are a lot of fun but I wish they would crack down a lot harder on those that break the rules, and help reclaim the mountain, back to when it didnt 12 different roads to get to the same location

Cheddar


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Raptorman said:


> I hope the laughing Icon means you are kidding.


AHHH yes I was kidding . If they banned razors only criminals would own them.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Morons that take machines into the areas that are off limits are the reason more and more roads are being closed and blocked off. Then THEY are the ones that get upset when it happens, when it is because of their stupidity and how lazy they are to not get off the machine and walk 10 or 12 feet. 
Then they want to play tough guy when you confront them..........

I have caught guys who have driven 4 wheelers around my fence, and then they try to kick me off my own place a couple of times.
That DID NOT work.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Why would taking a vehicle into a non motorized area cause the Feds to close a road?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I took pictures this morning of all the people speeding past me on I15 this morning. Who do I turn them into?


-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Iron Bear said:


> Why would taking a vehicle into a non motorized area cause the Feds to close a road?


Can you really not see the cause and effect in play on this one? It's common sense man.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Raptorman said:


> I hope the laughing Icon means you are kidding.





OKEE said:


> AHHH yes I was kidding . If they banned razors only criminals would own them.


I actually wish he wasn't kidding, with far too many idiot atv owners and far too passive 'enforcement' there should be more permanent closures. Part of why I hunt above native indian land is because they are very strict about enforcing trespassing laws and keeping the area free of motorized travel, you can only access this area on foot or horseback via a steep and narrow trail 3 miles long. This rough and limited access tends to increase success due to decreased pressure and lack of hunters motivated enough to put forth the effort. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

You got that for sure. Your honey hole above Indian land wouldn't be so great if every Tom Dick and Harry hiked up there with you. 

Common sense tells me if someone is traveling in a wma illegally with a motorized vehicle. That's an infraction but not grounds to close other nearby road that are currently open.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so some of the comments are along the same thinking that if a guy shoots someone then everyone who owns guns are idiots lets remember some of us 
cannot hike because of bad legs blame the person not the ATV


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

bossloader said:


> so some of the comments are along the same thinking that if a guy shoots someone then everyone who owns guns are idiots lets remember some of us
> cannot hike because of bad legs blame the person not the ATV


And there are plenty of open areas for road hunting, I just prefer my limited access area.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe the person is in control of, and has power over the ATV.............:-?

Or do they drive themself ?????

Also ask yourself, why do think the Forest Service has closed 70% of the roads in most of their areas ?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I've experienced the contrary in my neck of the woods. I can only think of one closure in the last 20 yrs. Also in recent years the FS has put up signage showing the beginning of roads that had grown over and one wouldn't even know was there if not for the sign.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Iron Bear said:


> I've experienced the contrary in my neck of the woods. I can only think of one closure in the last 20 yrs. Also in recent years the FS has put up signage showing the beginning of roads that had grown over and one wouldn't even know was there if not for the sign.


 I wish I knew where you are. In most areas I go a lot trails my family has used for years are getting shut down. Its along the lines of all being punished for the poor decisions by a few. 
Those who want ATV's banned are no different than the ones who want guns banned. Because the guns are the issue not the person pulling the trigger.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Raptorman said:


> I wish I knew where you are. In most areas I go a lot trails my family has used for years are getting shut down. Its along the lines of all being punished for the poor decisions by a few.
> Those who want ATV's banned are no different than the ones who want guns banned. Because the guns are the issue not the person pulling the trigger.


I understand your sentiment here, but that's not really an apples to apples comparison. Closing some trails to motorized use is far different from banning ATVs altogether, and is not very similar to banning guns. Multiple use designation implies that there should be plenty of opportunity for all of the public, whether they like to ride ATVs or just walk Fido in the mountains. You simply won't convince me that we don't have an abundance of open trails in most areas of the state to ride on.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Raptorman said:


> I wish I knew where you are. In most areas I go a lot trails my family has used for years are getting shut down. Its along the lines of all being punished for the poor decisions by a few.
> Those who want ATV's banned are no different than the ones who want guns banned. Because the guns are the issue not the person pulling the trigger.


Well if the honest joes would police the dishonest joes a little better and be more aggressive and 'in your face' about trail abuse then we would have far fewer issues. I have read far too many threads like this where the person observing the abuse simply stood back and let it happen and did NOTHING about it, no pictures or attempt to gather info. I absolutely cannot stand most atv/side by side riders, even more so now that they are allowed on some paved public roads. They are loud and upset our dogs, and are rude on trails far too often.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You don't want to get face to face with anyone in the back country unless you have more help than they do. It has happened to me when I was accused of hunting on private property. The person told me that I had the first swing, there were two of them and one of me so I backed off. You also never know who has a firearm in these kind of situations and it just isn't worth it. If you want to police it get a photo of the ATV and the rider and even better if you can get the number off of their reregistration but don't push it. 

As for roads being closed down, the ones that I have seen closed have been roads to nowhere or only for a half mile or so. The ones that go out onto a point on the top of a ridge and then stop or down a draw to where they can't be traveled anymore. And I have no problems closing these type of roads, they serve no purpose other than getting you down the ridge without walking.

But what irks me is when they decided to put these kind of roads off limits to animal recovery. I would have no problem allowing a rider to go into these areas with a ATV to bring out a elk or a deer, but when they come out they better have something dead on the rack of the wheeler. But the big problem is enforcement. There are not enough law enforcement officers out there to see everyone that is riding off road and if you plan on trying to enforce it yourself you better be ready for a fight either at the location with the rider or when they want to see their accuser in a court of law.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I believe if you look it up, all roads in forest service areas are close to any kind of vehicle traffic unless posted open. That is why they have signs at all entrances to forest service areas stating that the roads are open. Many roads posted open to vehicle travel are closed to ATV travel, but must be posted as such. BLM ground is just the opposite, all roads are open to vehicle travel unless posted closed. Unless the laws have changed in recent years, that is how it reads on BLM and Forest Service property.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Raptorman said:


> I wish I knew where you are. In most areas I go a lot trails my family has used for years are getting shut down. Its along the lines of all being punished for the poor decisions by a few.
> Those who want ATV's banned are no different than the ones who want guns banned. Because the guns are the issue not the person pulling the trigger.


Where again is the right to drive ATVs in the Constitution?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I took pictures this morning of all the people speeding past me on I15 this morning. Who do I turn them into?
> 
> -DallanC


Don't. Better to tease us and we can all gossip about those people like old women.

Personally I hold ATVs in contempt and would love to see these out of bounds rebels outed with pics.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Don't. Better to tease us and we can all gossip about those people like old women.
> 
> Personally I hold ATVs in contempt and would love to see these out of bounds rebels outed with pics.


I posted pictures of the guys I ran into a few years ago but this sites administrator quickly blacked out their faces.
I was told I was being protected from being sued by the guys. 
How can a guy get sued for posting the facts?
I had a sheriff as a witness.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

bow_dude said:


> I believe if you look it up, all roads in forest service areas are close to any kind of vehicle traffic unless posted open. That is why they have signs at all entrances to forest service areas stating that the roads are open. Many roads posted open to vehicle travel are closed to ATV travel, but must be posted as such. BLM ground is just the opposite, all roads are open to vehicle travel unless posted closed. Unless the laws have changed in recent years, that is how it reads on BLM and Forest Service property.


Pretty close. BLM has three designations that they use: Open, limited, and closed.

Open means it is open all the time, everywhere. No restrictions.
Limited means the BLM can limit OHV use to designated areas/routes or to existing trails.
Closed means it is closed all the time, everywhere.

Most of the old BLM plans had OHV travel designated as open in most areas. With the more recent plans, there are still large areas designated open, but to protect certain areas and provide for multiple uses, other areas are designated limited or closed.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I posted pictures of the guys I ran into a few years ago but this sites administrator quickly blacked out their faces.
> I was told I was being protected from being sued by the guys.
> How can a guy get sued for posting the facts?
> I had a sheriff as a witness.


Yeah they deleted a pic I reposted from Salt Lake Trib site showing the rebel ATV riders in southeast Utah.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Where again is the right to drive ATVs in the Constitution?


 This is a fair point, but by that logic is everything not found in the constitution up for grabs or okay to be banned? There isn't anything about hunting in the constitution, so since there are some poachers or people who do unethical stuff does that mean hunting should be banned for all of us?
It is the principle that I was referring to. I have ran into far more jerks or idiots in trucks and Jeeps while hunting or camping in the woods than ATVs. I am not saying they shouldn't be patrolled or monitored but to say the should be banned or all trails shut down to ATV/UTV traffic is a bit extreme.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I am for Road Closures. There is nothing worse than hiking up a ridge getting on top spotting a deer and then having some Jack-Hole bump the deer out of the area on his Truck/ATV.

Most Duck Hunting places don't allow them, why not a lot of big game hunting places.

I am not saying going completely Roadless, but just leave some main roads open for access to different areas. 

Idaho closes roads and Wyoming has wilderness areas that you can't take a wheel into, So Utah should follow suit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What about duck hunting when some power boater comes roaring up to your decoy spread and then speeds away? 

And if you are sitting on a ridge where a vehicle can drive up it on a road why are you worried about the trucks or ATV's scaring the animals away. Actually they don't run away but just step off of the side of the road where they can't be seen and wait until the vehicle has passed. I have seen it happen many times. 

If you want to close roads to ATV's why not to all vehicles? What is the difference between a ATV, Truck, or a touring car driving down a road? Here in Colorado you have to have your firearm completely unloaded and cased while it is on a ATV but that doesn't stop the truck hunters from driving around with the rifles out of the windows with the bolt open where all they have to do is close it and shoot. 

ATV's get a bad rap and some of it is deserved, but what about those who follow the rules? Should we ban all hunting because of the few that decide to poach?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> What about duck hunting when some power boater comes roaring up to your decoy spread and then speeds away?
> 
> And if you are sitting on a ridge where a vehicle can drive up it on a road why are you worried about the trucks or ATV's scaring the animals away. Actually they don't run away but just step off of the side of the road where they can't be seen and wait until the vehicle has passed. I have seen it happen many times.
> 
> ...


Never happens, I usually hunt boatless areas. :mrgreen:

There is no difference between ATV's and Trucks, other than the size. An idea is that there could be a 50 yard from truck rule.

I have no idea how to stop Poachers, you got me. :mrgreen:


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

So its all finalized.

Come to find out the people in there were the water maintenance people. However, I caught them in full body camo with guns. The DWR has decided not to move forward with Law Enforcement action. Rather, and I quote from the e-mail I received a few minutes ago - "Our manager has chosen not to move forward with law enforcement action however we will be documenting the unauthorized use in a warning letter. This letter will stress that the only authorized motor vehicle access in the (Wildlife) Management Area during the seasonal closure is to maintain the pipeline and the water system. Not for extra-curricular, or personal uses. The letter will also require XXXXX Water to label any motor vehicle being used for maintenance.

Looks like they are going to only get a slap on the wrist. I have mixed feelings.

People don't just get dressed in full body camo with guns to go work on a water line the opening day of turkey season. Just sayin'.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

...


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Must be good water...........;-)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

-_O- 

That right there was part near priceless.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Stop the personal attacks. I rarely comment on this forum any more because of stupid comments like the ones I am reading here lately.

This forum is turning to CRAP because of threads like this where we are attacking / judging each other.

I miss the forum that we used to have where a guy would post a question and people would give helpful advice. We wouldnt belittle, make assumptions, or otherwise. We just congratulated on successes, shared in laughs when people posted stories about putting a stalk on and turns out they did something dumb in the process, and shared advice. Thats what the intent of this forum is. It is not here to be a jackass and to pretend to be all high and mighty when you are lacking in some other capacity.

If you guys cant act like civil human beings, go hang out on another forum. We dont need you here.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that forum must have been before February of 2012 when I came along because I am not familiar with what you described.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Here is a quote for ya Bax

"The reason people find it so hard to be happy is that they always see the past better than it was, the present worse than it is, and the future less resolved than it will be."

-Marcel Pagnol


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Be that as it may, the personal attacks need to stop. 

We are better than this.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> that forum must have been before February of 2012 when I came along because I am not familiar with what you described.


Around 2009-2010 it died.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Stop the personal attacks. I rarely comment on this forum any more because of stupid comments like the ones I am reading here lately.
> 
> This forum is turning to CRAP because of threads like this where we are attacking / judging each other.
> 
> ...


WELL SAID BAX*!! We dont moderate on here for the sake of baby sitting every post,we are here because we love the outdoors and most members here are great,but for those who insist on being jerks,STOP!! I hate to have to read every post to make sure its not directed at somebody,thing religion,political crap.Get your heads out of the sand guys and lets be a wildlife forum,not a crap fest.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> WELL SAID BAX*!! We dont moderate on here for the sake of baby sitting every post,we are here because we love the outdoors and most members here are great,but for those who insist on being jerks,STOP!! I hate to have to read every post to make sure its not directed at somebody,thing religion,political crap.Get your heads out of the sand guys and lets be a wildlife forum,not a crap fest.


No offense, but this place is too heavily moderated. You can't talk politics that affect us, about this or about that. This place has ran off a lot of good people because of heavy handed moderation. The first 3-4 years this place was the place to be. Now I'd rather hang at MM and especially the gutpile. And I loathe MM. Just an opinion from someone who has been here from day 1.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> No offense, but this place is too heavily moderated. You can't talk politics that affect us, about this or about that. This place has ran off a lot of good people because of heavy handed moderation. The first 3-4 years this place was the place to be. Now I'd rather hang at MM and especially the gutpile. And I loathe MM. Just an opinion from someone who has been here from day 1.


No offense taken,but in the past it has always played out that if it is not nipped in the bud,it all goes downhill.I hate playing internet cop,and the pay sucks,but I also hate personal attacks,belittling others and the political stuff is hard to keep in line.Ive never been to the gut pile,checked on MM and a few others and they just dont have anything that interests me.IMO.Thanks for your thoughts Marty.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I agree with mcfly, over moderation and especially inconsistent moderation kills a forum. A forum is for entertainment and with nothing but atta boy hand holding posts you have very little entertainment. 

So I have a question for the mods. Is it within the forum rules to post facts about a forum member if what is posted came directly from that member in a previous thread? Like if a forum member has stated he no longer big game hunts, can I say "so and so no longer big game hunts". If a forum member hunted deer and hiked so many miles and killed a deer can I repeat what they have stated without any opinion or commentary? Please don't give the answer "it depends". We can either do it or we cannot. Thank you for your consideration and please don't ban me for my insolence. ;-)


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I sure don't see any thing too offensive.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Gotta admit, most of the use I've gotten out of this forum has been using google to search posts from a couple years back or more. Alot of requests for advice are met with sarcasm, too often from moderators themselves.

On the subject of OHVs, I'm pretty sure most OHV owners have them so they can run around illegally on non-OHV roads and trails. I have literally seen at least 2 vehicles in prohibited areas for every 1 in non-prohibited areas in the last year.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Next time Lonetree comes on I would like to see the same commentary regarding respect and how to treat others. Moderators are either intimidated by him or give him a free pass each time. 

Maybe people feel inclined to speak up on this thread because of the "disability" factor. Nothing on this thread has been said that many (including myself) haven't messaged others about. Sometimes people just get a gut full and get tired of chewing a hole in their own lip. Not all of us are cut out to be moderators.

I have been called an idiot (and much worse) for track mis-identification, not knowing enough about deer nutrition requirements, not hunting bear as much as another guy, never having ran dogs and not knowing enough about the spike population on the Monroe.......I could go on and on.

No biggie. I am comfortable in my own skin as are many that contribute to this forum. I appreciate the fact that there are some people including Lonetree, Airborne, Marty, Goofy and others that have the backbone to say what is really on their mind rather than just keep chewing that hole.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Airborne said:


> I agree with mcfly, over moderation and especially inconsistent moderation kills a forum. A forum is for entertainment and with nothing but atta boy hand holding posts you have very little entertainment.
> 
> So I have a question for the mods. Is it within the forum rules to post facts about a forum member if what is posted came directly from that member in a previous thread? Like if a forum member has stated he no longer big game hunts, can I say "so and so no longer big game hunts". If a forum member hunted deer and hiked so many miles and killed a deer can I repeat what they have stated without any opinion or commentary? Please don't give the answer "it depends". We can either do it or we cannot. Thank you for your consideration and please don't ban me for my insolence. ;-)


I dont even know what insolence means:smile:You can post that I no longer hunt big game,and you can comment on it,but dont belittle me or anyone else.That is where the problem starts.We all have opinions and they are welcome here.And remember this is a PG forum,we have a lot of young ones on here and some of the posted stuff just isnt in good taste.I dont get in the hills as much as I used to be able to so this place is a outing for me I love the pictures and videos of the big game.And while I have no desire to kill a deer or elk anymore doesnt mean that Im opposed to it.I just dont want to see this site go the ways of some other ones.Everyone take 5 minutes and read the rules carefully,that is all we expect.
Thats my opinion Airborne.The other mods can chime in if they want.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Online forums invite some fighting and bickering. The hope is that it is "good natured" fighting, but the fighting is going to happen online. Honestly, I don't see this forum as all that much over the top. 

There are certainly some topics and definitely a few members that the emotions run a little higher at times, but overall this is a pretty mellow place. To say the forum has gone to crap is a gross over-dramatization of the situation, IMO. 

And to say that nobody helps each other out anymore is totally false as well. I have got a TON of great information the last couple years on this forum, both in posts and in PMs from other members.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TS30 said:


> To say the forum has gone to crap is a gross over-dramatization of the situation, IMO.
> 
> .


No, not an " over-dramatization" .....

Compared to 2-3+ years ago? DOWN THE CRAPPER!
Really sucks to see/know how many great outdoorsmen have left this place.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

jshuag said:


> ...


Don't know if this is what you are all talking about but this is just some random image I pulled off the web. I edited it to look like this. Could it be that everyone is just over reacting?

By the way if this is an image of someone in the forum it is purely coincidental. This is not meant as a personal attack.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

jshuag said:


> Don't know if this is what you are all talking about but this is just some random image I pulled off the web. I edited it to look like this. Could it be that everyone is just over reacting?
> 
> By the way if this is an image of someone in the forum it is purely coincidental. This is not meant as a personal attack.


You're good jshuag. The post in question was by another member and directed at someone specific on the forum. It has since been deleted so anyone who didn't see the original post is in the dark.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

jshuag said:


> Don't know if this is what you are all talking about but this is just some random image I pulled off the web. I edited it to look like this. Could it be that everyone is just over reacting?
> 
> By the way if this is an image of someone in the forum it is purely coincidental. This is not meant as a personal attack.


I dont think your post is what everyone is reacting to.Its all good.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, I am way in the dark. Guess that means I should come here more often. 

My apologies if this thread has gotten out of hand. Never meant for it to.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> No, not an " over-dramatization" .....
> 
> Compared to 2-3+ years ago? DOWN THE CRAPPER!
> Really sucks to see/know how many great outdoorsmen have left this place.


Goof, you've been one of the main and most consistent posters on this forum over the last 2-3 years. What does that say?

For the record, I disagree. I think this is still a cool place to waste some time during the day, and I still learn things on here regularly. Heck Goof, you have given me awesome information. You really helped me out on my Pauns hunt. This forum is responsible for getting me to look a lot closer at multiple issues facing us as hunters in Utah, including the elk situation on the Wasatch. Great benefits regularly come. Each year in the off-season people will get a little edgy. It's normal, and it even happened "back in the day" as well.

I'll reiterate that I think by comparison to other places I've seen, this place is very mellow and still a great forum. I don't always agree with everyone, but you all seem decent enough...for the most part.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

jshuag said:


> Yeah, I am way in the dark. Guess that means I should come here more often.
> 
> My apologies if this thread has gotten out of hand. Never meant for it to.


No apologie needed jshuag:!:You are fine:mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Generally speaking, this is much more tame than other forums I have frequented, and fewer threads devolve into arguments. 

For example: I got called a moron last week on MM for responding to a question of a guy asking if anybody was seeing any deer in town in Bountiful. I responded yes(the truth), which was apparently not the answer the poster was looking for. 

I can't speak as to what it once was, but I have found great information and insight from a lot of guys and been able to share a bit of my own with people needing assistance.

A lot of the issues facing sportsmen are at least quasi-controversial. If they weren't, they probably wouldn't need to be reasoned out and discussed. I think, in general, most do a decent job remaining civil in their disagreement. Ultimately, what better place to discuss issues(controversial or not) than a forum dedicated to Utah Wildlife?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Goof, you've been one of the main and most consistent posters on this forum over the last 2-3 years. What does that say?
> 
> .


I posted more often on this forum from 07-2012 than the last couple years!

Somtimes only look at this forum once, twice a week now.......

Whats does that say?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

it might say you spend more time in the woods than on the computer lately than years before


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I love this forum. I don't think I've shared a harsh word with anyone here. I know not everyone agrees with my opinion (especially on mechanical broadheads) but anyone who has disagreed with me has been quite cordial. I like it here. I think there's a lot of awesome people here too. I'm staying.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I like this place too. Seems like plenty of good sportsmen to me. Better hunters, better shooters, and generally smarter guys than me for sure. I've seen Internet forums in general taking a down turn. I generally browse this board and Long Range Hunting daily. Sorry to disappoint you Goofy, we'll try to pick up the slack for ya.--------SS


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I think if anything this place has mellowed some the last few years.
I haven't called old, dumb or stupid for quite a while. That was the norm
at one time. I quit posting for a while, now I will throw some out there
once in a while. I still learn from others, and have much more to learn.
Enjoy the forum.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

2full said:


> I think if anything this place has mellowed some the last few years.
> I haven't called old, dumb or stupid for quite a while. That was the norm
> at one time. I quit posting for a while, now I will throw some out there
> once in a while. I still learn from others, and have much more to learn.
> Enjoy the forum.


Ironically I have never received a negative PM on here even with some of my seemingly unintelligent questions.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

30-06-hunter said:


> Ironically I have never received a negative PM on here even with some of my seemingly unintelligent questions.


I've only ever got one, from GoofyElk who flew off the handle after misreading a post and posted a fairly profane pm.

-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've only ever got one, from GoofyElk who flew off the handle after misreading a post and posted a fairly profane pm.
> 
> -DallanC


I have a few dozen if you want some more.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I've only ever got one, from GoofyElk who flew off the handle after misreading a post and posted a fairly profane pm.
> 
> -DallanC


I had a very similar experience as well.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

He never cussed at me......guess I must be special. -----SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Same, SS. But I've never cussed at him either.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I cussed at him once when I was coming down from a Red Bull high.------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jmgardner said:


> it might say you spend more time in the woods than on the computer lately than years before


Nope, I've consistently spent 120-140 days a year hunting for 20+ years now.

And I do, and have appologize to Dallan and Judd ....

But Mcfly is a different story!
I've ask him several times to just leave my post alone and he'll never
hear from me again!!!!!!!!!
But he just isn't able to do that for some reason.
Not to mention the 'language' he uses in his PM's..:!:...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Nope, I've consistently spent 120-140 days a year hunting for 20+ years now.
> 
> And I do, and have appologize to Dallan and Judd ....
> 
> ...


Thanks pal. You're a great guy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We can't cuss like sailors on the UWM, seems unnatural to me too.

Any ways, that's what PMs are for; cussing and man I've been cussed out by many an irate UWN member....kinda fun really.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> ...................................Alot of requests for advice are met with sarcasm, too often from moderators themselves.
> 
> Thanks, I didn't think anyone read my posts
> 
> On the subject of OHVs, I'm pretty sure most OHV owners have them so they can run around illegally on non-OHV roads and trails. I have literally seen at least 2 vehicles in prohibited areas for every 1 in non-prohibited areas in the last year.


 see red

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the icon


----------

